# Is my chest routine too complex?



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

Started a new chest routine and recently iv been reading various threads on here about keeping your routine simple, and some of the big lifters only training large muscle groups every 9-10 days. I appear to get gains with my training, but im beginning to wonder if im stuck in a method of constantly overtraining rather than getting more gains during a simpler routine.

My current bodyweight - 78kg , training time - 11months

warm up - 2x 15 pressup / flat bench 70kg

34kg dumbell press x 6 (fairly maxed out on rep 6)

Then i alternate between inc/dec dumbbell work -

24kg x 10, 29kg x 8, 34kg x 4 (all with form) - this is done for both inc/dec press

I will then return to 29kg and press to fail on both incline and decline

Next is one set 80kg wide grip flat press (barbell) for reps not failure

Flat dumbbell flys, 2 sets of 24kg x 5

Then a drop set of skull crushers im going to add to kill my tri's off as iv now removed an arms training day and trying the bi/back chest/tri idea.

Typing that out feels like its too much during one session, this is performed once a week.

Critisise.....


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

didnt really understand it properly

you go from flat to incline back to flat back to incline

me personally for chest i do

3 sets of bench

3 sets of incline Db

3 sets of dips

thats when i do push pull legs routine

if im doing split body part and doing chest

then its

decline bench

incline Db

Cable cross over OR Flys

Dips to finish off


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

What im trying to workout mate, is the amount of work done during that routine, too much? am i overtraining or does the amount seem ok? I incline and decline the same dumbbell weights so i do will do a inc press 24kg, then dec press 24, inc press 29, dec 29 etc (saves me fannyin about changing the dumbbells constantly, i dont train at a gym, i have an olympic setup


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

keep it simple bud,,, flat then incline then maybe some dips.. dont over analyse.

some weeks do more than 10 reps. Other weeks do 3 x 5 ,3 x 1,2 x 8 but always try and improve by wieght or reps.


----------



## md49vd (Apr 28, 2011)

sorry for being a newb but got any youtube demo's for the exercises you do


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

at mo i do flat bench 2 sets,incline 2 sets, 2 board press x2 then some trcep work.Th e 2 board press will help your bench too.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It certainly looks like much more work than you should need to grow - my chest responds well enough to two exercises of 2-3 working sets each, but as to whether it's overtraining that depends on how frequently you do the routine, how well you are eating, and what your total capacity for work actually is. If you are still growing and not sore beyond normal DOMS then I doubt you are overtraining.


----------



## bodell83 (Oct 13, 2010)

i do 3 sets flat 3 sets incline 3 sets decline 3 sets pec dec


----------



## train365 (Apr 30, 2011)

depends on what you want out of your workout. low reps and high sets will improve mass and strength but high reps low sets will improve muscle density and endurance. like [email protected] said, keep it simple and don't stay in the gym for too long


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

i agree just keep thinks simple id say you are doing way to much , everyone responds different i know but lots fall into the trap that you think you are never doing enough , stick to basics keep it short but train with much intensitiy and dont try and rush things and im sure you be just fine


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Easy rule of thumb, work out how many sets n reps your doing (including warm ups) and the kilos you lift and work out your average weight per rep.

So if you are doing;

Sets Reps Weight total

2 15 78 Bench 2340

1 6 38 DB press 204

1 10 24 Inc DB 240

1 8 29 "  232

1 4 34 " 128

So you have lifted a total of 3'144 kg in 68 reps do your average weight per lift is 46.235 kg per rep.

You can do more by doing less mate.

This is why basic 5x5 training can be very beneficial, even if you tried the following

Sets Reps Weight total

WU 2 5 60 600

WU 1 3 70 210

WU 1 2 75 150

WS 3 5 80 1200

So in his method you have only moved 2'160 kg but did it in 30 reps, and your average lift has gone up to 72 kg!

focus on getting strong as a sideline to this you will get bigger, then focus on making the change to bodybuilding when you have something to sculpt.


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

I do flat bench 3x6

flat d/bell 3x8

and bodyweight dips as many sets of 5 as i can do.

The key is progress, as long as you're improving in either reps/weight as the weeks go by then all is good. If not, then vary the excercises. Thats how I see it.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

To be honest I think the best way to go is for you to find out for yourself because you need to develop an idea of what your body likes and doesnt like (in terms of exercises) and you need to find out for yourself what overtrains you and what doesn't in terms of both volume and frequency.

What I will say as far as training goes is that from observation the guys in my gym in the best shape are always the strongest for the level if volume they use, so its critical you lift progressively, because if you don't you will gain squat on any program.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

For your chest do this for 6 weeks then change,

Decline 2 warm ups 10-15 (alternate each week decline to flat press)

Then 2 sets to faliure 6-8 reps

Incline 1-2 warmups 10-12 reps

2 sets 6-8 reps

cable crossovers

1 set 15-20 reps

done!

Oh and muscle failure not what the brain thinks is failure.


----------

